# New Orca vs. Old Orca



## xcool (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi, I'm riding an 06 (last generation) Orca. Just went to my LBS today, the owner is offering me a good deal to upgrade to the 08. He didn't have a bike for me to try, but he said the new model is stiffer at the bottom bracket and yet gives a better ride quality.

Has anyone ridden (or own) both last and new generation Orca? I would like your opinion as to whether you feel there is a big difference or improvement over the old model.

Thanks very much.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have had both. The 08 is much stiffer in the bottom bracket, and up front by the headtube. It is still very comfortable and if I were you I would buy the red one!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

+1
I too have had both. Actually I've owned and raced an 04 (orange) 06 (blue) and now I have a white 07. All great bikes. The 07 is a next gen frame and is definitely a leap ahead of the previous model. IMHO it is the best frame of 2007.

Technonolgy marches on and the 2008's are here...
Best frame of 2008? Pinarello Prince, which I just recieved a couple of weeks ago.

Btw I just returned from a 15 day holiday in Spain, including 8 days training in the Basque Pyranees. I managed to get a 2.5 hour tour of the Orbea factory in Mallabia. Pix to come soon. Also took in the last 4 stages of La Vuelta. Pix to follow.


----------



## xcool (Oct 9, 2005)

*Thanks for the reply*

Thanks for the reply. It's very helpful. Please do post the pictures.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

rhauft said:


> +1
> I too have had both. Actually I've owned and raced an 04 (orange) 06 (blue) and now I have a white 07. All great bikes. The 07 is a next gen frame and is definitely a leap ahead of the previous model. IMHO it is the best frame of 2007.
> 
> Technonolgy marches on and the 2008's are here...
> ...


Got to agree on that Prince, that's some bike. Almost too over the top for me though. How does it compare to your Orbea? That Spain trip sounds like fun, my bike has been bugging me to do that too. Did you do a tour or were you riding on your own? Let's see those pics...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Big Jim Mac said:


> Got to agree on that Prince, that's some bike. Almost too over the top for me though. How does it compare to your Orbea? That Spain trip sounds like fun, my bike has been bugging me to do that too. Did you do a tour or were you riding on your own? Let's see those pics...


I am a self proffessed bike s!ut. I've owned some of the finest engineered rigs in the world including custom Serotta's, custom Pinarello's, custom Isentraut's, Rex's, Cinelli's etc. The 07 Orca is the best bike I've ever owned. It does everything better and at 14 lbs (57cm) it is a world standard bike. *It is the industry standard *

Having said all that, the new Prince takes it to the next level again with no vices or comprimises. The Prince reigns supreme as the new world standard for 2008. Until the next best thing arrives that is


----------

